# bricked phone



## ukrkoz (Sep 30, 2011)

OK, with OTA update, I had to go back to stock to let it happen.
Instead of using Odin, I decided to do imnuts CWM recovery zip file.
Phone said it updated itself, and all I have now is Samsung logo on the screen.
I can connect phone to Odin, or go into recovery, but re-flashing with Odin produces no results.
In CWM recovery, phone will not restore backup, as it can not mount sd card.
trying to mount sd card in recovery mode also produces same - sd card can not be mounted.

as a result, I have bricked biz cell that I have to bring back to life asap. at least, restore backup file I have on sd card.
removing and re-inserting sd card did not change.

NEED HELPPPPP!!


----------



## Bassaholic333 (Sep 24, 2011)

did you do a battery pull and reboot after initial bootloop?

wondering because I was about to do the same, I dont need a new paper weight.


----------



## tdenton1138 (Jun 17, 2011)

Have you tired using Odin with the pit file?
Also, get a new download of the stock rom

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## andycharge (Oct 25, 2011)

Which "CWM recovery zip file" did you try at first?


----------



## ukrkoz (Sep 30, 2011)

Bassaholic333 said:


> did you do a battery pull and reboot after initial bootloop?
> 
> wondering because I was about to do the same, I dont need a new paper weight.


well, yes and no, as it was simply sitting on samsung logo forever. Therafter, I had battery in and out several times.


----------



## ukrkoz (Sep 30, 2011)

andycharge said:


> Which "CWM recovery zip file" did you try at first?


wish I could find it again. it was CWM recovery zip file that was supposed to do OTA upgrade from the phone, instead of downloading it from verizon.


----------



## ukrkoz (Sep 30, 2011)

tdenton1138 said:


> Have you tired using Odin with the pit file?
> Also, get a new download of the stock rom
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


I have just restored my phone. Odin took several attempts to flash, but finally got it. yes, back to stock file.


----------



## SWEEN (Mar 5, 2012)

ukrkoz said:


> wish I could find it again. it was CWM recovery zip file that was supposed to do OTA upgrade from the phone, instead of downloading it from verizon.


Was it the "update.zip"? It sounds like you tried flashing the file in CWM but that one is supposed to be flashed in STOCK recovery. If you are completely stock and do the vol up+home+power until the samsung logo shows up the second time it will take you into the stock recovery THEN flash that "update.zip" and it will give you OTA update. Make sure you're not looking at a dancing banana in recovery, or you're using the wrong one.


----------



## ukrkoz (Sep 30, 2011)

SWEEN said:


> Was it the "update.zip"? It sounds like you tried flashing the file in CWM but that one is supposed to be flashed in STOCK recovery. If you are completely stock and do the vol up+home+power until the samsung logo shows up the second time it will take you into the stock recovery THEN flash that "update.zip" and it will give you OTA update. Make sure you're not looking at a dancing banana in recovery, or you're using the wrong one.


found it

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/10567-ep4dstockcwmodinfull-odexed-and-deodexed-stock/


----------



## ukrkoz (Sep 30, 2011)

andycharge said:


> Which "CWM recovery zip file" did you try at first?


http://rootzwiki.com/topic/10567-ep4dstockcwmodinfull-odexed-and-deodexed-stock/

and my apologies to imnuts for mixing his name into this. wasn't you.


----------

